# GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?



## Der_rheinangler (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein kleines GFk Ruderboot zum angeln zulegen und habe dazu eine kurze Frage:
kann ich ein GFK Boot mit Luftkammern ganzjährig in einem Baggersee liegen lassen ohne größere Schäden zu bekommen? Auch wenn er zufriert? Wenn es Schäden an einer Gfk hülle gibt (Risse, Löcher), kann man die gut selbst (bin kein großer Heimwerker) wieder versiegeln? Was ist da sonst noch an Pflege notwendig?

Gibt es bessere materialien?

Grüße und schonmal danke


----------



## mathei (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

gfk ist ok. aber warum im eis liegen lassen. das ist nicht gut. zieh es doch an land.


----------



## Seele (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Gerade im Eis würde ich es nicht liegen lassen. Aber von April bis November wenn Hauptsaison ist hätte ich da wenig bedenken. Mal von Dieben und Vandalismus abgesehen.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Hallo,

Danke schonmal
Ja also Diebe und Vandalismus ist zum Glück eher weniger da Privatgelände und gut einsehbar. Allerdings darf man die Kähne dort nicht an land ziehen sondern nur im Wasser "lagern"

Grüße


----------



## mathei (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

dann muss es halt raus im winter. im eis geht nicht. also abstellmöglichkeit in der nähe suche.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

ok danke.

Aber sag mal warum geht es im Eis nicht? Weil ich meine hier und da mal n Riss zu kleben ist finde ich irgendwie stressfreier als das Ding jedes jahr durch die gegend zu fahren (Zumal ich keine Hängerkupplung habe und dann n Auto leihen müsste und n Unterstand bezahlen)


----------



## mathei (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

das eis drückt das boot kaputt. soviel spachtel kannst du nicht kaufen. auch zur reparatur müsste es ja raus, das ist nicht an einem tag gemacht. mußt dir wohl ein stahlboot kaufen. ob es das als kleines ruderboot zu kaufen gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
vielleicht darfst du dir 4 pfähle rammen im wasser und da hoch legen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ok danke.
> 
> Aber sag mal warum geht es im Eis nicht? Weil ich meine hier und da mal n Riss zu kleben ist finde ich irgendwie stressfreier als das Ding jedes jahr durch die gegend zu fahren (Zumal ich keine Hängerkupplung habe und dann n Auto leihen müsste und n Unterstand bezahlen)


 

Bitte beschreibe doch mal dein Boot. Sind die Luftkammern
hohl, oder evtl. ausgeschäumt.


----------



## Dirk471 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Aber vergiss nicht ein Antifouling unterhalb der Wasserlinie anzubringen, sonst wirst Du dich irgendwann wundern warum du nicht mehr in Fahrt kommst. Gibt da ein wunderbares günstiges Mittel, das auch etwas taugt. Mein Boot liegt die Saison über immer im Wasser und noch nicht ein einziges mal Bewuchs daran gehabt. Der Ab ´wird bei längerem Nichtgebrauch natürlich hoch geklappt


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Hallo,
wenn du das Boot in einem Süßwasser - wie du sagst stehendem Wasser - liegen lassen willst, ist das kein Problem. Es wird aber Bewuchs kriegen und schwer zu rudern sein. Daher sollte man ein Antifouling aufbringen.
Eis ist kein Problem in einem ruhigen Gewässer. Das kann ich dir als Eislieger sagen. Eis drückt garnichts kaputt. Du wirst ja kein Packeis oder sich bewegendes Eis haben. Völlig harmlos. Auf der ganzen Welt liegen 10tausende von Booten im Winter im Eis. In Deutschland möchten die Leute ihr Boot am liebsten ständig unters Bett stellen..
Problem könnte Regenwasser machen - ob es nun nur im Boot stehenbleibt - oder einfriert. Daher wäre eine Persenning, welche das Boot komplett abdeckt wichtig.
Petri


----------



## teddy- (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

hallo 

habt ihr einen steg dann kannst du es auch auf dem steg legen

gruß


----------



## Der_rheinangler (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich mich im Fachndel mal beraten lassen und da wurde mir ein Boot aus PE (Polyethylen) empfohlen, da es deutlich robuster  und nahezu unzerstörbar sei. Ist aber dann auch  nochmal teurer.
Also an GFK Boten gibts ja einiges im Internet zu bestellen mit Luftkammern und 3 Meter Länge + Versand kosten die ja dann zwischen 700-800€ (Boot ohne Versand 600€). Kann sowas was taugen?
Das PE Boot läge bei 1100 Aqua Pech 300 heisst das glaube ich.
Was meint ihr dazu? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis bei dem PE Kahn? Gibt es die auch günstiger?

Liebe Grüße und nochmal Danke


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Finger weg von dem Plastikkram. Nimm GFK oder Alu. Ich glaube, der "Fachhandel" hat dich etwas aufs eigene Sortiment beraten.
Petri


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Hör auf Dolfin, er hat Recht #h


----------



## Der_rheinangler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Finger weg von dem Plastikkram. Nimm GFK oder Alu.


Warum?


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Weil der Kram auch versprödet, ausbleicht und kaputt geht. Den kannst du aber nicht mehr wirklich selbst reparieren, weil der Kram mit irgendwelchen Heißschweißverfahren wieder zusammengepopelt werden muß.
Warum bauen wohl nur zwei oder drei Firmen solchen Boote und alle anderen verwenden ordentliches Material...? Die wahrscheinlichste Begründung die mir einfällt: Die bauen ansonsten hauptamtlich Quietscheentchen und haben Material über...
Petri


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Finger weg von dem Plastikkram. Nimm GFK oder Alu. Ich glaube, der "Fachhandel" hat dich etwas aufs eigene Sortiment beraten.
> Petri



Meinst du mit diesem "Plastikkram" auch Pioner-Boote?!?!

Ich dachte immer die haben einen sehr guten Ruf, was die Haltbarkeit angeht?!?!?!?!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Hallo Männer,
mir wird das langsam etwas viel an Gerede. Hier wurde nach Eisliegen gefragt. Als gelegentlicher Eislieger ( also mit eigener Erfahrung ) habe ich die Frage beantwortet.
Zu den Bootsmaterialien wurde dann auch nachgefragt. Meine Meinung steht da oben. Mir war bereits bei der Fragestellung klar, das irgendwann der Hinweis kommt: Ich habe ein Boot mit diesem Material - und das ist noch ganz. Prima - darüber sollte sich jeder freuen. Aber:
Bei einer Neuanschaffung, wo ich noch alles selbst bestimmen kann, rate ich persönlich von Experimenten ab. Es gibt bewährte Materialien aus dem Bootsbau ( Holz, Stahl, Alu, GFK ) und es gibt nicht so sehr bewährte Materialien ( Beton, Plastik ).
Pioner Boote kenne ich persönlich nicht. Wenn sie aber aus diesem Polydingsda sind, würde ich mir keines davon anschaffen.
Petri


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> mir wird das langsam etwas viel an Gerede. Hier wurde nach Eisliegen gefragt. Als gelegentlicher Eislieger ( also mit eigener Erfahrung ) habe ich die Frage beantwortet.
> Zu den Bootsmaterialien wurde dann auch nachgefragt. Meine Meinung steht da oben. Mir war bereits bei der Fragestellung klar, das irgendwann der Hinweis kommt: Ich habe ein Boot mit diesem Material - und das ist noch ganz. Prima - darüber sollte sich jeder freuen. Aber:
> Bei einer Neuanschaffung, wo ich noch alles selbst bestimmen kann, rate ich persönlich von Experimenten ab. Es gibt bewährte Materialien aus dem Bootsbau ( Holz, Stahl, Alu, GFK ) und es gibt nicht so sehr bewährte Materialien ( Beton, Plastik ).
> ...


 
Falls du damit mich meinst, ich habe kein Pioner-Boot, und will mir auch keins kaufen.
Ich wollte nur mal wissen warum du davon nichts hälst...
Auch finde ich das so eine Frage bez. eines Materials gar nicht sooo weit weg von der Fragestellung ist?!?|kopfkrat
Immerhin geht´s dabei um Bootswerkstoffe...
Aber wenn es DIR langsam etwas viel an Gerede wird, also scheinbar alles gesagt ist, dann können die Mod´s den Thread ja schließen!!!|rolleyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Kleine Anmerkung : Bei uns im Verein haben wir seit Jahrzehnten GFK-Boote (u.a. Kraller).
Seit einiger Zeit laufen auch Versuche mit Terhi Booten.
Die Beanspruchung ist natürlich um einiges grösser als bei ausschliesslich durch eine Einzelperson benutzte Boote - die Boote werden schon arg strapaziert.
Aber in meinen Augen haben haben die ABS-Boote den Vergleich ganz klar verloren.
Zu den Pionier : Haben einen sehr guten Ruf - aber da noch Rutenhalter ,Schirmhalter u.s.w. anschrauben ,wie wir Angler es ja doch ab und zu geren tun, bedeutet zumeist die Luftkammern anzubohren -ich hätte in dem Falle davor Angst, dass sich bei harter Beanspruchung von den Löchern ausgehend Risse bilden würden.
Desweiteren , wie ist es mit der Schallübertragung ? Die Pionier sind doch eigentlich nur grosse Luftblasen welche mit Hartplastik ummantelt sind - zum trommeln evtl. ganz gut , für eine ruhigen Ansitz würde ich etwas anderes vorziehen.


----------



## thomas19 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*




DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein kleines GFk Ruderboot zum angeln zulegen und habe dazu eine kurze Frage:
> kann ich ein GFK Boot mit Luftkammern ganzjährig in einem Baggersee liegen lassen ohne größere Schäden zu bekommen? Auch wenn er zufriert? Wenn es Schäden an einer Gfk hülle gibt (Risse, Löcher), kann man die gut selbst (bin kein großer Heimwerker) wieder versiegeln? Was ist da sonst noch an Pflege notwendig?
> ...




Moin,
ich hab den Thread jetzt erst gelesen.
Mein Vater hat noch ein GFK-Boot Typ Merlin, u. er benutzt eine
Hebevorrichtung für das Boot. Das Ganze haben wir uns mal im Spreewald abgeschaut. Aber bei den heutigen Stahlpreisen wird die locker 800-900€ kosten. Das Boot sollte eine Plane haben u. im Winter muß ab u. zu der Schnee von der Plane gefegt werden. Dafür braucht man keine Angst mehr haben, dass das Boot sich losreist u. beschädigt wird.
mfG
thomas 19


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Hi und schonmal danke.

Also ich mache jetzt mal keine neuen Thread auf weil wir von meine ursprünglichen Frage etwas abgewichen sind. Kenne mich da nunmal nicht sehr gut aus und versuche herauszufinden was ich mir am besten zulege.
Die PE Boote haben eben einen echt guten Ruf und ich habe schon einiges positives jetzt gelesen. Vielleicht gibts hier ja Jemmanden der hier schon ein paar Jahre Erfahrung mit so einem Boot hat.
Wie ist das BEi GFK? Da hat man doch aber schon auch öfter Risse die geklebt werden müssen oder? Wie ist es mit Lackieren?

Grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

PE- Boote sehen nur die ersten zwei Sommer gut aus- dann werden se schnell bleich.

PE hat gute Nehmerqualitäten- aber auch nur solange das Zeug altersbedingt nicht versprödet ist.

Flicken/reparieren? Keine Spachtelmasse, GfK, und auch Epoxi halten da dauerhaft drauf- wenn was dran ist, musste gleich zum Spezialisten der Kunststoffschweissen kann... und danach siehts erst recht ka.ke aus- weil mans nicht (dauerhaft) überlackieren kann.
Nach kurzer Zeit löst sich der Lack schollenmäßig vom Bootskörper ab.

Wenn es das ist, worauf Du stehst- kauf Dir eins!:m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

naja "drauf stehen" ...

Was wäre denn ein empfehlenswertes GFK Boot, bzw wo bekomme ich das her und in welcher Preisklasse bewegt man sich da um eine vernünftige Schale zu kaufen?

Grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Guck mal nach Anka- einige verschreiben sich auch... Anker in den einschlägigen Bootsbörsen.

Sehr robust, unterhaltsarm...

An Deiner Stelle würd ich so eines gebraucht für 3-600 Tacken anschaffen, abschleifen, lackieren und ab in Tümpel.

Wenn sich da dann einer dran zu schaffen macht, tuts nicht so weh!!!


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

ja ok danke dir. Da schaue ich mal. Aber wie das Boot aussieht , also wegen verbelichen, ist mir recht egal. Früher sollen die PE Boote ja echt schlecht gewesen sein. Mittlerweile soll sich da aber was getan haben und die Dinger sollen deutlich resistenter gegen Umwelteinflüsse sein. GFK wird aber auch spröde mit der Zeit oder? Ist irgendwie ne schwierige Entscheidung. Bei gebrauchtem Booten habe ich halt etwas angst wegen Osmoseschäden. Auserdem habe ich jetzt irgendwo gelesen dass viele GFK Boot schlechter Qualität auf dem Markt seien, die sehr schnell Risse bekommen. Ist irgendwie ne echt schwere Entscheidung für mich da das Richtige zu kaufen. Dass die PE Boote sclecht zu reperieren ist, habe ich schon rausgefunden. Meine Wahl wäre auf PE gefallen weil eben eher selten Schäden dran wären. Wie verhält sich eigenlich Alu? Wie gesagt für mich ist es wichtig möglichst wenig an dem Boot machen zu müssen, also es nicht ständig aus dem Wasser holen zu müssen.

Grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie ne schwierige Entscheidung.



Nö- nicht wirklich!

Du hast Dir hier nun von mehreren Membern alles hinreichend erläutern lassen- Alle Für und wieder schieben Dich geradezu in die vernünftige Richtung. 

Jetzt musste nur noch wissen was Du willst.

Vergiss das Aluboot- sowas unbeaufsichtigt/ sich selbst überlassen an einem einsamen See liegen zu lassen- verbietet sich in Zeiten, wo auf Sportplätzen die Fussballtore geklaut werden, um sie beim Schrotti zu verscherbeln.:q
Der Anschaffungspreis desselben wird Dich aber eher vom Kauf abhalten


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Ok ann werde ich mich mal nach GFk Booten umschauen. Finde hier nur leider nichts gescheites in den ganzen Kleinanzeigen.  Aber danke für Eure Hilfe.
Grüße


----------



## soelli (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

Hallo!

Falls es noch jemanden intressiert. Bei uns am See haben ein paar ne Holzzille. Die ziehen kurz bevors zufriert den Stöppsel und versenken sie dan übern Winter direkt am Ufer knapp unter der Oberfläche. Im Frühjahr rausziehen ausschöpfen oder umkippen und trocknen lassen! ;-)

Mfg


----------



## nitronic88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot in stehendem Gewässer ganzjährig liegen lassen?*

verrückte sache, aber wenns hilft ...


----------

